# Marconi Tx Manuals



## internalfire (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,
Does anybody have manuals/cct diags for Commandant, Commander, Challenger Tx?

Info on any of the Marconi kit seems very hard to find!

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

internalfire said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody have manuals/cct diags for Commandant, Commander, Challenger Tx?
> 
> Info on any of the Marconi kit seems very hard to find!
> ...


Hi Paul,

I modified a Commandant some years ago to give LSB on the Sea Cadets HF nets, for use by the Lowestoft SC unit. There was definitely a manual with the TX and I know that the TX and the Apollo RX with it was donated to the Radio Hut at the Muckleburgh Collection in North Norfolk and was on show there. 

Unfortunately, the radio part of the Collection has since disbanded following a dispute with the management and the radio equipment went into storage. The people who ran the radio hut are still around, so if you can find an address for the North Norfolk Amateur Radio Group, they might be able to help you. A long shot but might be helpful. 

Cheers,

S2004


----------



## internalfire (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for that, have emailed them.

Paul


----------

